# 2Nite on the BGE!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Some of them endangered species me and Logan caught day before yesterday were cooked up tonight! I blackened some on the Egg and the ole lady fried some up in the house w/ some french fries! Nothing fancy, although I did eat on fine china!!!:thumbup:


































Put it together fer a GOOD/HEALTHY meal on fine china!!!:blink::shifty::whistling:


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks good to me!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL, both blackened and fried!!!

Jim


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

That blackened look DELICIOUS!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Jason what kind of seasoning are you using when blackening. And how are you cooking ? I've been messing around with it lately and haven't really found the way I want it yet.









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Not Jason,

I use Chef Prudomme's Blackening seasoning. I dredge the fish in melted butter, then sprinkle liberally on both sides with the seasoning.

The cast iron skillet (don't use a regular pan) needs to be as hot as possible on direct heat over white hot coals for 10 minutes or so. On the BGE cover down, bottom vent wide open, no chimney cap, let it get roaring hot. On a gas grill, high heat with the cover closed.

Then you drop the filets on, they'll smoke up like crazy so don't do this indoors, it'll set off your smoke alarms

2 minutes per side.

Jim


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

How about that ! Your China is the same pattern as ours. Looks good !


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Ding ding!*

Winner! Paul Prun-homeboy's seasoning is the best. Low sodium too. Get it in bulk on Amazon.



jim t said:


> Not Jason,
> 
> I use Chef Prudomme's Blackening seasoning. I dredge the fish in melted butter, then sprinkle liberally on both sides with the seasoning.
> 
> ...


----------

